# EN World Screen Name Phonetic Puzzle



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

First of all, I’m not sure if this more properly belongs in Meta, or Hivemind, or elsewhere, so moderators please feel free to relocate it.

The following list of phrases each have a solution that represents a phonetic misspelling of the screen name of an EN World messageboard poster.  As an example, let's do the last one first:

WEALTHY WINGED KOBOLDS = “rich urds” (remember them from the 1st and 2nd editions of AD&D?) = “Richards”

Everybody got the concept?  Then see what you can make of the following:

1.  *DIDN’T GIVE JANE’S 10TH-LEVEL MOUNTED WARRIOR IN PLATEMAIL AS MANY EXPERIENCE POINTS AS HER 3RD-LEVEL OR 18TH-LEVEL ONES* 

2.  *FELINE TIRED OF THE SAME DESSERT EVERY NIGHT* 

3.  *IT MUST BE “WOE”* 

4.  *LESS “THEM”* 

5.  *LETTING OUT A BREATH OF EXASPERATION* 

6.  *MR. DOE’S MISSING THE 13TH LETTER* 

7.  *PERCENTAGE OF PROSTITUTES* 

8.  *RECEIVE SMOOCHES* 

9.  *SCOTTISH MONSTER IN SHADOWS* 

10.  *SHOT AT NOAH’S BOAT* 

11.  *SICKLY AIRCRAFT* 

12.  *STICKY BLACK SUBSTANCE MADE FROM SMALL, FURRY FISH* 

13.  *THE COOING BIRD IN YOUR GLOVE IS WICKED!* 

14.  *THE WAY WE EACH CLOSE ONE EYE SIMULTANEOUSLY* 

15.  *WEALTHY WINGED KOBOLDS* = rich urds = Richards

Have at it!

Johnathan


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

1. *DIDN’T GIVE JANE’S 10TH-LEVEL MOUNTED WARRIOR IN PLATEMAIL AS MANY EXPERIENCE POINTS AS HER 3RD-LEVEL OR 18TH-LEVEL ONES* 

2.  *FELINE TIRED OF THE SAME DESSERT EVERY NIGHT* 
"Pie Irate Cat" (PirateCat)

3.  *IT MUST BE “WOE”* 

4.  *LESS “THEM”* 

"More us" (Morrus)

5.  *LETTING OUT A BREATH OF EXASPERATION* 

"Sighin' " (Psion)

6.  *MR. DOE’S MISSING THE 13TH LETTER* 

7.  *PERCENTAGE OF PROSTITUTES* 


8.  *RECEIVE SMOOCHES* 

9.  *SCOTTISH MONSTER IN SHADOWS* 


10.  *SHOT AT NOAH’S BOAT* 


11.  *SICKLY AIRCRAFT* 


12.  *STICKY BLACK SUBSTANCE MADE FROM SMALL, FURRY FISH* 

13.  *THE COOING BIRD IN YOUR GLOVE IS WICKED!* 

14.  *THE WAY WE EACH CLOSE ONE EYE SIMULTANEOUSLY* 

15.  *WEALTHY WINGED KOBOLDS* = rich urds = Richards

The rest of them blow my mind.


----------



## Silveras (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 4.  *LESS “THEM”*




This one's easy, I think. 

4. LESS "THEM" = More Us = Morrus


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 4.  *LESS “THEM”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Morrus...shoot...I was hoping it was "more for us"...


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, Henry, I was going for "pie rut cat," but you basically got it.

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

6. MR. DOE’S MISSING THE 13TH LETTER is John's 'M' Lack -> johnsemlak.

9. SCOTTISH MONSTER IN SHADOWS is dark 'Ness' -> Darkness.

14. THE WAY WE EACH CLOSE ONE EYE SIMULTANEOUSLY is Our Wink -> Arwink.

-Hyp.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Actually, Henry, I was going for "pie rut cat," but you basically got it.
> 
> Johnathan




Thanks, 'cause that one just made a HECK of a lot more sense. I knew who, but my "how" was kinda spurious.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

> 9.  *SCOTTISH MONSTER IN SHADOWS*




Darkness

(Arr  - Hyp by a nose!)



> *7. PERCENTAGE OF PROSTITUTES *




Whore ratio = Horacio


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Darkness




Got that one 

-Hyp.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Dang, you guys are good!  Here’s where we stand now.

1.  *DIDN’T GIVE JANE’S 10TH-LEVEL MOUNTED WARRIOR IN PLATEMAIL AS MANY EXPERIENCE POINTS AS HER 3RD-LEVEL OR 18TH-LEVEL ONES* 

2.  *FELINE TIRED OF THE SAME DESSERT EVERY NIGHT* = pie rut cat = Piratecat

3.  *IT MUST BE “WOE”* 

4.  *LESS “THEM”* = more “us” = Morrus

5.  *LETTING OUT A BREATH OF EXASPERATION* = sighin’ = Psion

6.  *MR. DOE’S MISSING THE 13TH LETTER* = John’s M-lack = johnsemlak

7.  *PERCENTAGE OF PROSTITUTES* = whore ratio = Horacio

8.  *RECEIVE SMOOCHES* 

9.  *SCOTTISH MONSTER IN SHADOWS* = dark Ness = Darkness

10.  *SHOT AT NOAH’S BOAT* 

11.  *SICKLY AIRCRAFT* 

12.  *STICKY BLACK SUBSTANCE MADE FROM SMALL, FURRY FISH* 

13.  *THE COOING BIRD IN YOUR GLOVE IS WICKED!* 

14.  *THE WAY WE EACH CLOSE ONE EYE SIMULTANEOUSLY* = our wink = Arwink

15.  *WEALTHY WINGED KOBOLDS* = rich urds = Richards

Johnathan


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 10.  *SHOT AT NOAH’S BOAT*




Gunned Ark = Gundark



> *
> 11. SICKLY AIRCRAFT *




Plane's Ailing = PlaneSailing

(I knew that was the answer right off, but it took me a while to figure out why.  Like most riddles, it became obvious once I figured it out.)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Whore ratio = Horacio




Ahh.  I was looking for something with "horse".

Here's a question - can we assume the posters in question are... well, at least semi-regular?

For example, for "Shot at Noah's Boat", I want to say "da Ark, missed"... but Darkmist, while registered, has zero posts...?

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Ha!

1. DIDN’T GIVE JANE’S 10TH-LEVEL MOUNTED WARRIOR IN PLATEMAIL AS MANY EXPERIENCE POINTS AS HER 3RD-LEVEL OR 18TH-LEVEL ONES is Docked da mid-Knight -> Doctor Midnight.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Gunned Ark = Gundark




Ah.  That works better than mine 



> Plane's Ailing = PlaneSailing
> 
> (I knew that was the answer right off, but it took me a while to figure out why.  Like most riddles, it became obvious once I figured it out.)




Yeah.  I couldn't make it fit 

-Hyp.


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 13.  *THE COOING BIRD IN YOUR GLOVE IS WICKED!*




Hand Dove Evil

Hand of Evil


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Hand Dove Evil
> 
> Hand of Evil



 Gah! Beat me! Was about to get that one too...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

3. IT MUST BE “WOE” 
8. RECEIVE SMOOCHES 
12. STICKY BLACK SUBSTANCE MADE FROM SMALL, FURRY FISH 

Three to go...

-Hyp.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> 1. DIDN’T GIVE JANE’S 10TH-LEVEL MOUNTED WARRIOR IN PLATEMAIL AS MANY EXPERIENCE POINTS AS HER 3RD-LEVEL OR 18TH-LEVEL ONES is Docked da mid-Knight -> Doctor Midnight.
> 
> -Hyp.




That's good!  I was trying to force "Never Winned Her Knight" into "NeverWinterKnight" but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, again I was going for "docked her mid knight," but you got it close enough.

Johnathan


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm just impressed someone was able to vome up with this!!!


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2004)

What? No little ole me?!!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> What? No little ole me?!!




Unless you can make your name fit one of those three we've got left...

-Hyp.


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> 12. STICKY BLACK SUBSTANCE MADE FROM SMALL, FURRY FISH
> 
> -Hyp.




The Jester


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2004)

Not really but I thought SOMEONE would eventually.  Oh well.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

BryonD said:
			
		

> The Jester



 That one goes right past me.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

BryonD said:
			
		

> The Jester




I believe you, but I don't see it... what's a small furry fish?

-Hyp.


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I believe you, but I don't see it... what's a small furry fish?
> 
> -Hyp.




Tar and a bluff on my part.......


It must be Woe ====>>

Not Weal ===  Missed Weal == Mistwell?


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

No, "The Jester" isn't the answer to any of the last three.  Actually, I don't see how "the Jester" could fit for "sticky black substance made from small, furry fish," either.  Anyone care to explain, or was that just a joke?    

Johnathan


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> No, "The Jester" isn't the answer to any of the last three.  Actually, I don't see how "the Jester" could fit for "sticky black substance made from small, furry fish," either.  Anyone care to explain, or was that just a joke?
> 
> Johnathan




I can not think of ANY word for a furry fish, so I just guessed something with TAR in it.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

You're on the right track, but "Mistwell" and "missed weal" are not strickly the same phonetically.  Weal plays a part, though.

Likewise, tar's a player in the other one.

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> You're on the right track, but "Mistwell" and "missed weal" are not strickly the same phonetically.  Weal plays a part, though.




Ah.

If it must be "Woe", then 'sno "'Weal".

Snoweel.

-Hyp.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Hmmm, I don't think there _is_ a word for "furry fish."  Try breaking it up into two words.   

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep, IT MUST BE "WOE" = 's no "weal" = Snoweel

Johnathan


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> No, "The Jester" isn't the answer to any of the last three.



sticky black substance made from small, furry fish --> minnow tar --> Minotaur

I'm not sure where the furry comes in though.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, you're almost there, Michael Tree!

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> sticky black substance made from small, furry fish --> minnow tar --> Minotaur
> 
> I'm not sure where the furry comes in though.




Oh.  "Hairy Minotaur" is the user.

I don't recognise the name, but he's on the list...

-Hyp.


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

me to slow....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just impressed someone was able to vome up with this!!!



 Yeah, these are great...give us more!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

One left ...


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

That's everybody except RECEIVE SMOOCHES.  If you're unaware of the screen name (I think it's a pretty new one), there's at least one thread started by him somewhere on the boards...

Johnathan


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

= Are Kissed = Arkyst.

A bit obscure, that.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

We should do ones with Top 30 posters, so people have a better chance of recognizing the names.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> = Are Kissed = Arkyst.
> 
> A bit obscure, that.




With a "y"!?

Good grief.

One hour, thirty-one minutes.  A new record.

-Hyp.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

That American accent, dotcha know.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay, I got two more, for those who still want to play.  Both are pretty common posters, I think.

16.  *AN INCREASE IN THE NUMBER OF McDONALDS CLOWNS*

17.  *COFFEE ADDITIVE'S VIEW*

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 16.  *AN INCREASE IN THE NUMBER OF McDONALDS CLOWNS*




That's Moe Ronalds.

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

First one's easy.

18. C0ck-cry of the vampire writer.

19. Stoned equal to the race with one female.

20. Pleasure over the Noah boat.

21. It is the measure of the lady's candle.

22. U2's Tree Ring.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

16 = More Ronalds = Moe Reynolds

Slow on the draw!

17 Cream's Take = Creamsteak


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

17.  *COFFEE ADDITIVE'S VIEW* - Cream stake?  Creamsteak?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> 22. U2's Tree Ring.




That's Joshua Dyal, isn't it?


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

23. Cantle Climber


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Stoned equal to the race with one female = high, per Smurf = Hypersmurf

Johnathan

Oh, and it was cream's take, but yeah.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> First one's easy.
> 
> 18. C0ck-cry of the vampire writer.




And I guess this is Nightfall, finally


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn it, I _have_ to do some work...!

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> And I guess this is Nightfall, finally




What?  How the heck did you get that?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What?  How the heck did you get that?



mm, now that I think of it. it doesn't have anything to do with the writer. I think I figured that a vampire gets up when night falls... maybe it just too late for my brain to work correctly (nearly 4 am here)


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

One more, then I'm done for the night (although I'll still work on solving RangerWickett's):

*OPTIONALLY, SWEAR*

Johnathan


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> 23. Cantle Climber




A cantle is a corner or the rear part of a saddle.  . . . And a climber?  What climbs?  Spiders?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> 18. C0ck-cry of the vampire writer.





Crow-thee-Anne = Crothian


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, _that_ vampire writer.  I was hung up on "Bram" and/or "Stoker."

I got this one, though:  It is the measure of the lady's candle = Di aglow = diaglo

Johnathan


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> A cantle is a corner or the rear part of a saddle.  . . . And a climber?  What climbs?  Spiders?




On the right track... 



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> I got this one, though:  It is the measure of the lady's candle = Di aglow = diaglo




Nope


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Oh, _that_ vampire writer.  I was hung up on "Bram" and/or "Stoker."
> 
> I got this one, though:  It is the measure of the lady's candle = Di aglow = diaglo
> 
> Johnathan




Again, no.  Sorry.

Cantle Climber, though.  Cornerclimber?  What the?


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Again, no.  Sorry.
> 
> Cantle Climber, though.  Cornerclimber?  What the?




Getting colder...


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

18. C0ck-cry of the vampire writer. - Crow the Anne (Rice) = Crothian.

19. Stoned equal to the race with one female.  - Smurfs only had one female.   High, per smurf = Hypersmurf.

20. Pleasure over the Noah boat. - ?

21. It is the measure of the lady's candle. - ?

22. U2's Tree Ring. - Joshua Tree was a U2 album.  Joshua Dial = Joshua Dyal


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm stumped


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Corner might be Colonel?  Hardison?  Pladoh?  Nah, I don't see it.


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> 20. Pleasure over the Noah boat. - ?




Mmmmmmmmm... Ark?


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Corner might be Colonel?  Hardison?  Pladoh?  Nah, I don't see it.




Forget corner.  Get back in the saddle...


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmm... Ark?




Ding!  Correct!  I thought you'd appreciate that.

Now, how about this one, which should be impossible.  My last one.

"Oh, every Mexican says 'yes' to a pair of bones from the rump of a cow."


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Climber can be a plant that climbs by entwining on other things.  Saddle Kudzu?  Saddle Ivy?  Grr.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Quiet, Noahboat.

Shh, Ark.  Hee hee.


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Ding!  Correct!  I thought you'd appreciate that.
> 
> Now, how about this one, which should be impossible.  My last one.
> 
> "Oh, every Mexican says 'yes' to a pair of bones from the rump of a cow."




Got me on that one!  No idea...


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

Gotta go for now so here it is...

Cantle Climber = 



Spoiler



_Creative Mountin'_


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

> "Oh, every Mexican says 'yes' to a pair of bones from the rump of a cow."




alsih20

Edit: With that hint, yep!


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I'll give on hint myself.  A bone from the rear of a cow is an 'aitch' bone.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> alsih20?




Oh, you got it before I gave the hint!  Hooray!

"Oh, every Mexican says 'yes' to a pair of bones from the rump of a cow."

Every = All.  In Mexican, 'yes' is 'si.'  2 aitchbones = h2.  And then, "Oh."

Al si H 2 0


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Very cool puzzles.


----------



## Privateer (Feb 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> In Mexican,




I certainly hope you mean "Spanish."


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm from Texas.  Ain't never seen no Spainyards!

And there's still one unfinished:

21. It is the measure of the lady's candle. - ?


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, there's two: I haven't seen a solution to *OPTIONALLY, SWEAR* yet.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

It is the measure of the lady's candle = Whisperfoot?  

The "per foot" makes sense, but I'm not too sure about the "whis."  Or is that "wisp her foot?"

I dunno - I'm reaching.

Johnathan


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Think of different parts of a candle.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 2, 2004)

> It is the measure of the lady's candle



= Ranger Wickett

range+her+wick+it?

Not sure about the "it".


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

_It_ is the measure of her candle.


----------



## fba827 (Feb 2, 2004)

Honestly,when you posted those, i DID think of Ranger Wickett (though I'd be darned if I could figure out _any_ of the others) but I said to myself, "gee , that's himself - could he be that vain?" and, besides, I couldn't figure it out beyond seeing "wick" so I didn't say anything.. 

ah well. (i guessed it, didn't figure it out though  )


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey, Mark had 'Creative Mountain,' and his puzzle was almost as bad as mine.  

And I'm not vain, just perfect.


----------



## Chronosome (Feb 2, 2004)

This stuff's right up my road...sorry I missed it.


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Originally posted by RangerWickett:







> Hey, Mark had 'Creative Mountain,' and his puzzle was almost as bad as mine.



Actually, that’s not true at all.  “Creative mountin’” is a phonetic-equivalent phrase that flows well together, while “range her wick it” is merely a string of words which cannot be used together as part of a sentence, and thus is much more forced.  The point of the puzzle was not to break up EN Worlders’ screen names into chunks and give separate descriptions of each chunk (regardless of whether or not they made sense together), but rather to come up with a description of the entire screen name.  “Docked her mid knight” and "creative mountin'" follow that pattern, while “range her wick it” does not.

In any case, for those - like Chronosome - that missed out, here’s another wave of these:

18.  *OPTIONALLY, SWEAR*

19.  *ARTIFICIAL HUMAN IN SHADOWS*

20.  *DEEP-VOICED 6TH NOTE*

21.  *DID A GOOD JOB MISSING THE TARGET*

22.  *KNOCK ALICE’S MUG WITH YOUR HEAD*

23.  *RAPID SMILE*

24.  *SHE WAS EATEN BY GENERAL NORMAN SCHWARZKOPF*

25.  *SPRINTED A LITTLE*

26.  *TEASE AN ELDER GOD*

27.  *TWO PEOPLE, BOTHERED*

I’m pretty sure most of these are reasonably frequent posters; those on the lower end of the scale at least have common screen names (real words or names, that is).

Johnathan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2004)

26. Tease an Eldar God

 Kid Cthulhu


----------



## BryonD (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 24.  *SHE WAS EATEN BY GENERAL NORMAN SCHWARZKOPF*




Storminater


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2004)

Optionally, swear = Orcus

Daniel


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 21.  *DID A GOOD JOB MISSING THE TARGET*



Missed well --> Mistwell


----------



## Richards (Feb 2, 2004)

Correct on all counts!  That puts us here:

18.  *OPTIONALLY, SWEAR* = or cuss = Orcus

19.  *ARTIFICIAL HUMAN IN SHADOWS*

20.  *DEEP-VOICED 6TH NOTE*

21.  *DID A GOOD JOB MISSING THE TARGET* = missed well = Mistwell

22.  *KNOCK ALICE’S MUG WITH YOUR HEAD*

23.  *RAPID SMILE*

24.  *SHE WAS EATEN BY GENERAL NORMAN SCHWARZKOPF* = Stormin’ ate her = Storminator

25.  *SPRINTED A LITTLE*

26.  *TEASE AN ELDER GOD* = Kid Cthulhu

27.  *TWO PEOPLE, BOTHERED*

Johnathan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2004)

23. Rapid Smile 

 Quickbeam


----------



## diaglo (Feb 2, 2004)

edit: the Scary God's librarian beat me to it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 2, 2004)

This is my little riddle

*KNOWLEDGE OF THE BAKED IS FOUND WITHIN THE SELF*


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 19.  *ARTIFICIAL HUMAN IN SHADOWS*




Dark Clone -> Darklone


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 2, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 20.  *DEEP-VOICED 6TH NOTE*



Low LA => Lola?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 2, 2004)

*Polyhedral Puck! *


----------



## Richards (Feb 3, 2004)

So far so good.  That leaves only the following three (plus KaeYoss’ little riddle):

22.  *KNOCK ALICE’S MUG WITH YOUR HEAD*

25.  *SPRINTED A LITTLE*

27.  *TWO PEOPLE, BOTHERED*

Unfortunately, since for some reason the EN World boards are pppppaaaaiiiinnnnffffuuuullllllllyyyy sssslllloooowwww for me tonight (no kidding, it takes me something like 5 minutes to open a thread, then I can read that page fine, but then it’s another 5 minutes to close it), I’m calling it a night.  I’ll check back from work in the morning to see if I’m back at normal opening speed.

Oh, and d20Dwarf: nice self-referencing job!  That's "Puck" from _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, not the hockey type of puck, I gather?

Johnathan


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 22. *KNOCK ALICE’S MUG WITH YOUR HEAD*



butt her cup

Buttercup!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> butt her cup
> 
> Buttercup!




Man... I was thinking "Alice Cooper", and "Butt His Cup" didn't sound like _anything_!

-Hyp.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Man... I was thinking "Alice Cooper", and "Butt His Cup" didn't sound like _anything_!
> 
> -Hyp.



Alice Cooper?  How old are you, that you remember Alice Cooper?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Alice Cooper?  How old are you, that you remember Alice Cooper?




How old would you guess I am?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> How old would you guess I am?
> 
> -Hyp.



The law of averages would suggest early 30s like most everyone else around here.  But if you hear "Alice" and think "Cooper" I wonder if you're in your 40s.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> The law of averages would suggest early 30s like most everyone else around here.  But if you hear "Alice" and think "Cooper" I wonder if you're in your 40s.




Well, to be honest, I heard "Alice" and thought "Wonderland".

But "Cooper" was the _second_ Alice I thought of.

(As it turned out, the name was completely irrelevant to the clue anyway!)

If I mention "Muppet Show reruns" and "Wayne's World", does that revise your estimate at all?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 3, 2004)

Man these are always fun!

I gotta stop lurking so much.  Everytime something like this comes around, I always wonder what the riddlers here would do with my name...

Guess I just ain't well enough known round here.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> 27.  *TWO PEOPLE, BOTHERED*




Paranoid?

Pair - annoyed


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest, I heard "Alice" and thought "Wonderland".
> 
> But "Cooper" was the _second_ Alice I thought of.





There is just something wrong with you if the first Alice you think of isn't from the Brady Bunch.

They don't have reruns on the other side of the international dateline?


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 3, 2004)

These are great, Richards!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2004)

29. *GREEN VEGETABLE FORMICIDAE*


----------



## Umbran (Feb 3, 2004)

Why in Sam Hill's name isn't this in Meta or OT?  It sure isn't about RPGs, generally or in specific...


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Oh, and d20Dwarf: nice self-referencing job! That's "Puck" from _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, not the hockey type of puck, I gather?
> 
> Johnathan



At first it was, but then I realized he's more of a sprightly fellow than a dwarf, isn't he? Alpha Flight's Puck is an even better example.


----------



## Richards (Feb 3, 2004)

Glad I checked back, the boards are back at full speed for me now.  Good job, guys, "Buttercup" and "paranoid" are both correct.

Knightfall1972: *GREEN VEGETABLE FORMICIDAE* = pea ants = P ants = Pants

Umbran: I wasn't sure where this best belonged, so I plopped it here with a request it be moved to a more proper home if the moderators thought it belonged elsewhere (see first post).  Henry and Hypersmurf at least thought it was fine where it is.  I have no problems with it being moved.

The only one left is:*SPRINTED A LITTLE*.  The solution, besides being someone's screen name, is a common word in the English language.

Johnathan


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> The only one left is:*SPRINTED A LITTLE*. The solution, besides being someone's screen name, is a common word in the English language.



Ransom.


----------



## orsal (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> The only one left is:*SPRINTED A LITTLE*.  The solution, besides being someone's screen name, is a common word in the English language.




Ransom.


----------



## Richards (Feb 3, 2004)

...and we're done.  Thanks guys, it's been fun!

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> There is just something wrong with you if the first Alice you think of isn't from the Brady Bunch.
> 
> They don't have reruns on the other side of the international dateline?




They do, but we've only got about four free-to-air channels.  I've seen _some_ Brady Bunch, but I wouldn't be able to name everyone without cheating...

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Umbran: I wasn't sure where this best belonged, so I plopped it here with a request it be moved to a more proper home if the moderators thought it belonged elsewhere (see first post).  Henry and Hypersmurf at least thought it was fine where it is.  I have no problems with it being moved.




Heh.  I originally thought "Hmm, not really GD"... but then I saw that Henry had posted without moving it, and figured I'd defer to his judgement.

With this latest round over, though, I think it's probably about time... off to Off-Topic 

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> They do, but we've only got about four free-to-air channels.




    I think we just explained your post count... 

You guys and gals are amazing I wouldn't get my own screen name if you poked my twice with it...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think we just explained your post count...




What's Crothian's excuse, then?

-Johnny 5.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What's Crothian's excuse, then?



Don't know maybe they stuck him a padded room with nothing but a computer but by happenstance they forgot his straightjacket...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't know maybe they stuck him a padded room with nothing but a computer but by happenstance they forgot his straightjacket...




Or maybe he's a cyborg monkey controlling robots with his brain!

(There you go, Crothian - from high-volume-poster to mental patient to cyborg monkey in two messages.  Can't complain about typecasting _now_!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Glad I checked back, the boards are back at full speed for me now.  Good job, guys, "Buttercup" and "paranoid" are both correct.
> 
> Knightfall1972: *GREEN VEGETABLE FORMICIDAE* = pea ants = P ants = ants




To easy?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 4, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> ...and we're done.  Thanks guys, it's been fun!
> 
> Johnathan




Not so fast!!!   

We still have got 

*KNOWLEDGE OF THE BAKED IS FOUND WITHIN THE SELF*


----------



## Salad_Shooter (Feb 4, 2004)

I've decided my answer was completely incorrect, as I only read the first page


----------

